# (Instagram) People tagged in story cannot reupload it on theirs.



## Lightning113 (Mar 27, 2020)

Hello folks
For years having the IPhone XR, And anytime I post story with tagged people, they cannot reupload it on theirs. 
I tried uploading from a friend's phone (my account), an android, it worked just fine. 
Tried everything from rebooting phone, reinstalling etc..
Please help! 
Thanks in advance.


----------



## spunk.funk (May 13, 2010)

Have you installed the latest Apple IOS? Do you have the latest Instagram Update?
Try posting your question here Instagram Forum - Instagram Questions & Answers, Discussions


----------



## Lightning113 (Mar 27, 2020)

spunk.funk said:


> Have you installed the latest Apple IOS? Do you have the latest Instagram Update?
> Try posting your question here Instagram Forum - Instagram Questions & Answers, Discussions


Hey, 
Positive for both. 
Will also post it there, thanks


----------



## AddisonRae73 (5 mo ago)

Lightning113 said:


> Hello folks
> For years having the IPhone XR, And anytime I post story with tagged people, they cannot reupload it on theirs.
> I tried uploading from a friend's phone (my account), an android, it worked just fine.
> Tried everything from rebooting phone, reinstalling etc..
> ...


You speak English really well, funny. However, I believe you have exhausted all options. Change your email's password if you haven't already. And notify Instagram of the message you clicked. Were you using a computer or a phone? Run a virus scan on your computer if you were using it.


----------



## archybows (19 d ago)

By the way, I also had a similar problem. It was especially noticeable when I was running a business page, then all my attempts to hold any promotions and giveaways just went to waste. But I didn't even think that the problem could be in the phone itself. I just waited for the update. Now the weight works great, I promote the page with an effective Instagram bot and there are no problems. Maybe you should wait for an update too.


----------

